#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  العضوة المميزة في منتدى أبناء مصر om elbanat

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأستاذة العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 


om elbanat


om elbanat


om elbanat 

بمنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر 


تكريما لها ولجهدها المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## sameh atiya

أم البنات :f: 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك التميز
تستحقيه وعن جداره
ألف ألف مبروك
ممكن تسلفينى ألف  :: 

مبرووووووووووك 
 :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

[frame="3 80"]
السلام عليكم 

أمي العزيزة ..أم البنـــــــات

طبعا تستاهليها عن جداااااارة .. حضرتك فعلا حد جميل ونشيط 
ربنا يبارك لنا فيكي .. 
ويارب دايما متميزة ومتألقة .. 

مبرووووووووووووووووووك  :f:  

خالص حبي وإحترامي 




حاسبي من النحلة بقى   :: 
[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

Om El Banaaaaat

 الف الف الف مبرووووووووك 
و حقيقى تستحقيها عن جدارة
لتميزك الدائم و حضورك الرائع و الجميل معانا 

ام البنات الف مبروك كمان مرة 
و مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله
لكِ كل الود و الحب :f: 
 :y:

----------


## emerald

[frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


العزيزة ام البنات 

   



هييييييييييه هييييييييييييييه هييييييييييييييه 

 :Wai:  :Wai: 


الف الف الف مبروك يا اختي على اللقب .. 
احنا كسبنا كثير من حضرتك ... وبجد انا سعيدة اني معاكم في نفس المنتدى ..
ارجوا من الله تعالى ان يوفقك الى كل ما يحب ويرضى في الدنيا والاخيرة .



وأتمنى من الله تعالى ان يجمعنا على خير ..
ويارب تكوني مبسوطة دائما وسعيدة يا رب

الف الف مبروك .. 
   




بارك الله فيكِ.[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

*الاخت الغالية جدااا ام البنات*
*الف الف مبروك التميز بيكي وعليكي*
*ودائما يا رب متميزة في كل شئ*
*وربنا يسعد قلبك في الدنيا والاخرة*
*تقبلي خالص تقديري واحترامي*
*وتحياتي*
**

----------


## the_chemist

سعدنا بإختيارك العضوة المثالية لهذا الشهر

تقبلى منا فرحتنا بالإختيار الموفق

و إلى الأمام يا أم البنات و بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الف مبروك أم البنات العضو المميز  ::no1:: 



ربنا يوفقك يا رب و دايماً متميزة  :good: 
ربنا يفرح قلبك و يسعدك 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## محمود زايد

*الاخت العزيزة ام البنات

الف الف مبروك 

حقيقى حضرتك عضوه مميزة وتستحق التميز والتكريم 

وربنا يوفقك 

ومنورة ابناء مصر دايما

*

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأستاذة العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> om elbanat
> 
> 
> om elbanat
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
انا مش عارفه اوصف الفرحه اللى انا حاسه بيها دلوقتى بجد بجد الف شكر لكل اداره المنتدى وشكر خاص الى الاستاذ احمد  (ابن البلد )
واتمنى من الله بحق ان يكون لى هدف من خلال تواجدى بالمنتدى
تقبلوا ارق تمنياتى الطيبه

----------


## om elbanat

> أم البنات
> ألف ألف ألف مبروك التميز
> تستحقيه وعن جداره
> ألف ألف مبروك
> ممكن تسلفينى ألف 
> 
> مبرووووووووووك


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيك ياسامح ربنا يبارك فيك اشكرك على التهنئه 
الجائزة عندى اغلى من الالف ههههههههههه 
وزى مابيقولوا المهم التقدير المعنوى 
اشكرك مره اخرى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="3 80"]
> السلام عليكم 
> 
> أمي العزيزة ..أم البنـــــــات
> 
> طبعا تستاهليها عن جداااااارة .. حضرتك فعلا حد جميل ونشيط 
> ربنا يبارك لنا فيكي .. 
> ويارب دايما متميزة ومتألقة .. 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
ابنتى الجميله نشوى اشكرك حبيبتى على التهنئه وان شاء الله نبارك لك عن قريب تابعى انتى بس النحله علشان زى مابتنقل العسل ممكن تنقل الجوائز كمان هههههههههههههه
ويارب دائماً اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
تقبلى ارق تحياتى
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> العزيزة ام البنات 
> 
>    
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
الرقيقه ايمى اشكرك جدا على تهنئتك 
واتمنى من الله بحق ان اكون بتواجدى فى المنتدى اضيف لمن حولى ويكون جميعه فى ميزان اعمالى الصالحه يــــــــــــــــــــــارب 
وانا مبسوطه بيكم حبيبتى فلولا المنتدى الجميل هذا ولولا اهله مكان لاحد تواجد وافاده 
ويارب دائماً مجتمعين على الخير 
وان شاء الله نكون فى الاخره اخواناً على سرر متقابلين يارب 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه
والى لقاء

----------


## loly_h

*اختــــــــــى وحبيبتــــــــــى ...

 ام البنـــــــــــــــات




موش عارفة اهنى لقب التميز بإقترانه بإسمك

ولا اهنى نفسنــــــــــا بوجود شخصية جميلة... مميزة... وحنونة 

زى شخصك بينـــــــــــا



الف

الف

الف مبروك

وعن جدارة تستحقى ارق وارقى الأوسمة

ودايما إن شاء الله من تميز لتميز

ولكى منى كل الحــــــب...*

----------


## om elbanat

> Om El Banaaaaat
> 
>  الف الف الف مبرووووووووك 
> و حقيقى تستحقيها عن جدارة
> لتميزك الدائم و حضورك الرائع و الجميل معانا 
> 
> ام البنات الف مبروك كمان مرة 
> و مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله
> لكِ كل الود و الحب


السلام عليكم
اهلا اهلا مصراويه ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ويفرحك دائماً يارب 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الجميله وان شاء الله معاً  دائماً فى بيتنا الثانى ابناء مصر 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> *الاخت الغالية جدااا ام البنات*
> *الف الف مبروك التميز بيكي وعليكي*
> *ودائما يا رب متميزة في كل شئ*
> *وربنا يسعد قلبك في الدنيا والاخرة*
> *تقبلي خالص تقديري واحترامي*
> *وتحياتي*
> **


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيكِ ياام احمد 
ويارب دائماً مجتمعين على الخير وفى الخير 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> سعدنا بإختيارك العضوة المثالية لهذا الشهر
> 
> تقبلى منا فرحتنا بالإختيار الموفق
> 
> و إلى الأمام يا أم البنات و بالتوفيق دائما


السلام عليكم
استاذى الفاضل ابو امنيه اشكرك على تهئتك الطيبه وان شاء الله نهنى حضرتك عن قريب 
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## saladino

الف مبروك اختنا الكريمة ام البنات على اللقب
اطيب الامانى بالتوفيق

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="blue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,10,darkred" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اختي الغاليه 
ام البنات
الحقيه وبجد انتي وعن جداره 
مش بس تستحقين لقب عضو مميز
 انت انسانه مميزه وتستاهلي 
كل الخير لانك وف وقت بسيط جدااا 
حوزتي على قلوب احبتك كتير
 وانا اولهم بجد يا اختي الغاليه 
انتي ومن خلال ردود بسيطه
 اخترقتي قلوبنا وحقيقي انتي 
انسانه مميزه جدا وتستاهلي 
كل الخير الله وتستاهلي 
اللقب حبيبتي وغاليتي
ويارب دائما من نجاح الى نجاح
ومن تقدم الى تقدم ودائما 
مثمر ومفيد لك ولنا جميعا 
كما عهدناكي
وتقبلي تحياتي وتمنياتي 
لكي بكل خير
يارب
أختك
عزة نفس
[/poem][/frame]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة .. أم البنات






 سيقف قلمي هنا الآن لالقاء التحية احتراماً وتقديراً للأخت الفاضلة  " أم البنات"  على تميزها وتألقها لهذا الشهر .. وكل الشهور الماضية .. والف شكر للأخ " ابن البلد " الذي أتاح لنا هذه المساحة لكي نشكر من يستحق و للايدي التي سطرت اجمل الحروف وجميع المشرفين بإدارة المنتدى .. وشكري لا يكفي ... فهمسة حب لفيض مشاعركم الأخوية الراقية في منتدانا الحبيب " أبناء مصر " ....




إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

الف مبروك هذا التكريم  الذى تستحقيه عن جدارة 

وشرف للتميز ان يقترن باسم حضرتك 

فكل من  لهم شرف مشاركتك فى عمل او موضوع 

يعتبر هذا التكريم هو تكريم شخصى له 

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك وفى البنات وابو البنات 

وفى نجاح وتوفيق دائم باذن الله 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## سوما

الغالية \ أم البنات..
بجد تستحقى اكتر من التميز .. :f:  الف مبروك  لحضرتك التميز ووسامه..
يارب دائما من نجاح الى نجاح ومن تميز الى تميز.. فموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك تتسم بالجدية ودائما تكون هادفة ومتميزة.. :f: 
تقبلى تحياتى ومودتى الدائمة.. ::h::

----------


## Amira

عزيزتي أم البنات 

ألف مبروك وسام التميز 

و دايما إن شاء الله متميزة في المنتدي و غير المنتدي 

أصدق تمنياتي الطيبة لكي

----------


## kethara

ALIGN=CENTER]

أختلى الرقيقة أم البنات




الف مبروك تميز ثرى غنى بحروفك المميزه وموضوعاتك الرائعه

حاكها قلمك الأنيق بمداد الصدق والإحساس وأسرت من خلالها القلوب والأرواح

بفيض الحب والوفاء والإخلاص

بتلات ورد نترتها بكل الأقسام وومضات سحر وألق أنرتِ بها جنبات المنتدى

بمشاركاتك القيمة الباذخة وحروفك النادفة كقطرات طل نمير 

وقطوفك الشهية من حدائق عطائك الوفير

فقد تشرف التميز بكِ أختى الطائر الرقيق أم البنات

مع تحيتـــــــــــــى





[/ALIGN]

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم 

أم البنات العزيزة


ألف ألف مبروك اللقب فوزه بإسمك
حقيقي حضرتك من الاشخاص اللى لهم بصمة واضحة جدا فى المنتدى



خالص تحياتى ومودتى


*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله 

الف الف مبرووووووك يا ام البنات 

اتبسطت جدا اما عرفت ان حضرتك اخدتى وسام المثالية فعلا تستحقيها ما شاء الله عليكى ربنا يكرمك

كمان مرة الف مبروك وان شاء الله دايما متميزة ومثالية

----------


## ريـم

والدتي الغالية جداً أم البنات..

 :f:  ألف مبروك يا أم البنات على التكريم  :f: 



حقيقي بجد حضرتك تستحقيه من زمان  :l: 

و انا سعيدة جداً جداً اني اتعرفت على انسانة في منتهى الرقي زي حضرتك يا أم البنات.. 

 مبروك مرة تانية ..

و يا رب دايماً مميزة و منورة و سعيدة ..

مع خالص حبي و تقديري .. 

 :f2:

----------


## زهره

الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووون مبروك 
بجد حضرتك تستحقي اللقب ده واحسن منه كمان 
القب تشرف لما حضرتك حصلتي عليه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووون الف خمسمية وتلاتشر الف متين وتلاتين واربعتاشر مليون الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ام البنات 

تستحقيها وعن جدارة ...

والعقبى للبقية ان شاء الله

واتمنى لكِ الموفقية دائما ...

انتظرينى بقى اما افضى عشان هارجع اعمل فرح هنا ان شاء الله  :: 

الف مبروك بجد فرحان جدا ... 

ابنك الصغير .. أهلاوى شديد السفير  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## nour2005

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ست الكل ام البنات 

الف مبروك التميّز ما شاء الله

تستحقّين الوسام وعن جدارة

تمنياتي لك حبيبتي بالتوفيق والنجاح

الدائم في جميع مجالات الحياة 

ودمت دائما متالّقة ومميّزة .

خالص الحب والود

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الف مبروك أم البنات العضو المميز 
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يوفقك يا رب و دايماً متميزة 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك و يسعدك 
> دمتِ بكل خير
> في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيكِ يابوكى واشكرك جداً على دعوتك الطيبه ويارب يبارك فيكى ويفرحك انتى ايضاً 
تقبلى راق تمنياتى الطيبه

----------


## om elbanat

> *الاخت الغالية جدااا ام البنات*
> *الف الف مبروك التميز بيكي وعليكي*
> *ودائما يا رب متميزة في كل شئ*
> *وربنا يسعد قلبك في الدنيا والاخرة*
> *تقبلي خالص تقديري واحترامي*
> *وتحياتي*
> **


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيكِ ياام احمد وان شاء الله نبارك لحضرتك عن قريب فلقد تعرفت اكثر واكثر على شخصيه رائعه جدا من خلال المواضيع وخاصه عضوين على الهوا
تقبلى اجمل المنى وارق التحايا

----------


## om elbanat

> *الاخت العزيزة ام البنات
> 
> الف الف مبروك 
> 
> حقيقى حضرتك عضوه مميزة وتستحق التميز والتكريم 
> 
> وربنا يوفقك 
> 
> ومنورة ابناء مصر دايما
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل استاذ محمود اشكرك على تهنئتك ربنا يبارك فيك وعقبالك ان شاء الله 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> *اختــــــــــى وحبيبتــــــــــى ...
> 
>  ام البنـــــــــــــــات
> 
> 
> 
> 
> موش عارفة اهنى لقب التميز بإقترانه بإسمك
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اختى الغاليه جدا لولى يعلم الله كم احبك فى الله فبالرغم من معرفتنا منذ فتره قصيره الا اننى من اول مره تعارفنا احببتك بحق 
اشكرك على ردك الجميل الراقى وهذا كثير على الا اننى اتمنى ان اكون بحق اقدم ماهو مفيد ويكتب لى فى ميزان اعمالى الصالحه يارب
تقبلى اجمل تحياتى وارق امنياتى لك بالصحه والستر والسعاده

----------


## om elbanat

> والدتي الغالية جداً أم البنات..
> 
>  ألف مبروك يا أم البنات على التكريم 
> 
> 
> 
> حقيقي بجد حضرتك تستحقيه من زمان 
> 
> و انا سعيدة جداً جداً اني اتعرفت على انسانة في منتهى الرقي زي حضرتك يا أم البنات.. 
> ...


السلام عليكم
ابنتى الرقيقه ريم الله يبارك فيكِ ياقمر انتى فعلا من الشخصيات الرائعه برغم صغر سنك الا اننى من المعجبين جدا جدا باسلوبك وافكارك وردودك فى المواضيع 
ربنا يبارك فيكِ وقريب ان شاء الله نهنيكى انتِ كمان ربنا يسعدك ياريم
والى لقاء تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> الف مبروك اختنا الكريمة ام البنات على اللقب
> اطيب الامانى بالتوفيق


السلام عليكم
استاذ saladino الله يبارك فى حضرتك اشكرك جدا على تهنئتك 
ربنا يوفقك دائماً
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> الأخت الفاضلة .. أم البنات
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  سيقف قلمي هنا الآن لالقاء التحية احتراماً وتقديراً للأخت الفاضلة  " أم البنات"  على تميزها وتألقها لهذا الشهر .. وكل الشهور الماضية .. والف شكر للأخ " ابن البلد " الذي أتاح لنا هذه المساحة لكي نشكر من يستحق و للايدي التي سطرت اجمل الحروف وجميع المشرفين بإدارة المنتدى .. وشكري لا يكفي ... فهمسة حب لفيض مشاعركم الأخوية الراقية في منتدانا الحبيب " أبناء مصر " ....
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل استاذ ايمن اشكرك على تهنئتك الطيبه
 وان شاء الله نهنى حضرتك عن قريب
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> اختى العزيزة 
> ام البنات 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> الف مبروك هذا التكريم  الذى تستحقيه عن جدارة 
> 
> وشرف للتميز ان يقترن باسم حضرتك 
> 
> فكل من  لهم شرف مشاركتك فى عمل او موضوع 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فى حضرتك اخى الفاضل استاذ اسكندرانى 
والفضل يرجع بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى لحضرتك ويكفينى شرف اننى كنت من ضمن اختيارات حضرتك فى مسابقه الاوسكار
ان شاء الله دائماً مجتمعين على الخير 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> الغالية \ أم البنات..
> بجد تستحقى اكتر من التميز .. الف مبروك  لحضرتك التميز ووسامه..
> يارب دائما من نجاح الى نجاح ومن تميز الى تميز.. فموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك تتسم بالجدية ودائما تكون هادفة ومتميزة..
> تقبلى تحياتى ومودتى الدائمة..


السلام عليكم
الغاليه سوما 
والله بشكرك جداً على ردك المهذب الجميل ويارب ان استحقه عن حق 
وان شاء الله ابارك لك كمان 
تقبلى ارق تحياتى واحلى امنياتى الطيبه لكِ بالصحه والستر والسعاده

----------


## om elbanat

> عزيزتي أم البنات 
> 
> ألف مبروك وسام التميز 
> 
> و دايما إن شاء الله متميزة في المنتدي و غير المنتدي 
> 
> أصدق تمنياتي الطيبة لكي


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيكى يااميره الف شكر ليكى 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> ALIGN=CENTER]
> 
> أختلى الرقيقة أم البنات
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك تميز ثرى غنى بحروفك المميزه وموضوعاتك الرائعه
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اختى الغاليه قيثاره الشدو والكلمات 
اشكرك جدا ً جداً على ردك الرقيق المهذب مثلك ويارب يديم دائماً بيننا الحب فى الله من غير سمعه ولارياء ولا مصلحه
واحمد الله كثيراً ان اتيح لى  هذه الجائزة والفرصه التى وجدت فيها من حب الاعضاء وكلهم جميعا اخوة واخوات لى فى الله 
كلماتك رقيقه مثلك ياقيثاره وهذا ليس ببعيد عن شاعره جميله رقيقه
بارك الله فيكِ واجمعنا دائماً على حبه 
وفى هذا الصرح الكبير العائلى اتمنى من الله ان نقدم حقاً كل ماهو مفيد ونافع 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى
والى لقاء

----------


## nariman

*ألف مبروك أم البنات*

*ربنا يديم على حضرتك التميز*
*بصراحه من متابعتى للمنتدى دلوقتى ومن زمان وانا بحس ان حضرتك فعلا من الأعضاء المتميزين فى منتدى أبناء مصر*

**

----------


## om elbanat

> *السلام عليكم 
> 
> أم البنات العزيزة
> 
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك اللقب فوزه بإسمك
> حقيقي حضرتك من الاشخاص اللى لهم بصمة واضحة جدا فى المنتدى
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيك ياحمادو ويارب دائماً يكون لى بصمه واضحه فى المنتدى واكون بحق اهل لها
لاتتخيل مدى فرحتى بهذا اللقب 
اشكرك جدا على ردك المهذب
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> ما شاء الله 
> 
> الف الف مبرووووووك يا ام البنات 
> 
> اتبسطت جدا اما عرفت ان حضرتك اخدتى وسام المثالية فعلا تستحقيها ما شاء الله عليكى ربنا يكرمك
> 
> كمان مرة الف مبروك وان شاء الله دايما متميزة ومثالية


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيكِ يا دكتورة نسيبه 
وربنا يفرح قلبك اشعر بحق بصدق قولك ويارب ابارك لك عن قريب ايضاً
وكمان مره بقولك الله يبارك فى عمرك ويفرحك 
تقبلى منى ارق دعواتى الطيبه لك ِ بالصحه والستر والسعاده
والى لقاء

----------


## شعاع من نور

أم البنــــــات

 ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 
 ::$:  ::$: 
 ::$: 

عارفة إني جيه متأخرة...

 ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 
 ::$:  ::$: 
 ::$: 

عارفة إني مليش عذر...

 ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 
 ::$:  ::$: 
 ::$: 

و عارفة كمان إني بدعي ربنا إنه حضرتك متزعليش مني..

أم البنات الرائعة...بجد لازم تعرفي إنه اللقب زاد تألق و شرف و تميز بيكِ..
و إنه حضرتك الإضافة الحقيقية للقب...و ليس اللقب هو الإضافة ليكِ..

حقيقي أسعدتينا و أمتعتينا..بتعمقك جوانا بكل مواضيعك الجميلة في منتدانا الغالي...
و يارب منتحرمش منك و من وجودك الغالي معانا أبداً أبداً..

بجد حضرتك حد غالي قوي قوي عندي..

ألف ألف مبروك يا أم البنات..




دايماً من تميز لتميز يارب..

خالص و أرق التحية لشخصك الحبيب...

----------


## om elbanat

> الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووون مبروك 
> بجد حضرتك تستحقي اللقب ده واحسن منه كمان 
> القب تشرف لما حضرتك حصلتي عليه


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيكِ يازهره 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
ويارب دائماً تكونى فى سعاده وهنا وسرور
تقبلى منى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> *ألف مبروك أم البنات*
> 
> *ربنا يديم على حضرتك التميز*
> *بصراحه من متابعتى للمنتدى دلوقتى ومن زمان وانا بحس ان حضرتك فعلا من الأعضاء المتميزين فى منتدى أبناء مصر*
> 
> **


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيكِ يانرمين 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الجميله 
ربنا يسعدك دئماً

----------


## om elbanat

> الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووون الف خمسمية وتلاتشر الف متين وتلاتين واربعتاشر مليون الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ام البنات 
> 
> تستحقيها وعن جدارة ...
> 
> والعقبى للبقية ان شاء الله
> 
> واتمنى لكِ الموفقية دائما ...
> 
> انتظرينى بقى اما افضى عشان هارجع اعمل فرح هنا ان شاء الله 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اهلا اهلا بابنى اهلاوى الله يبارك فى عمرك يارب ويفرحك 
اشكرك جدا جدا على تهنئتك 
وربنا يفرح قلبك يااهلاوى 
اطيب تمنياتى لك بالسعاده وربنا ينولك كل ماتتمنى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ست الكل ام البنات 
> 
> الف مبروك التميّز ما شاء الله
> 
> تستحقّين الوسام وعن جدارة
> 
> تمنياتي لك حبيبتي بالتوفيق والنجاح
> ...


السلام عليكم
الاخت الغاليه نور 
الله يبارك فى حضرتك 
اشكرك جدا على تهنئتك الجميله مثلك ويارب دائماً احبه فى الله 
اسأل الله لك بالسعاده والصحه والستر 
تقبلى تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> أم البنــــــات
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عارفة إني جيه متأخرة...
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اهلا اهلا بحبيتى شعاع 
طالما وجودك اضفى النور الى صفحتى يبقى بالتأكيد مفيش اى زعل 
وطبعا انا لايمكن ازعل منك وعارفه مشغولياتك بعد الاشراف علشان كدا اكيد هقبل العذر وربنا دائماً يجمع بيننا على خير وفى الخير
ربنا يبارك فيكِ على كلماتك الرقيقه والله ادمعت عيناى من فرط ماانا حاسه اد ايه الكلام لمسنى واثر فيا 
اشكرك مره اخرى 
والى ان نلتقى لكِ منى كل الحب والود والدعاء الى الله لك بالصحه والسعاده والستر
والى لقاء

----------


## قلب مصر

الرقيقة أم البنات
ألف مبروك على وسام التميز
فخر لوسام التميز أن يقرن بأسمك الكريم
بارك الله فيك
وإن شاء الله مزيد من التقدم والتميز 
مع شكرى وتقديري 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اختي و استاذتي الحبيبة / ام البنات
اولا : الف مليون مبروك لحصولك علي لقب العضو المميز الذي تستحقينه دائما عن جدارة. و يا رب دائما للامام و للافضل. المهم اني في كل مناسبة لازم ادعيلك ان ربنا يبارك في بناتك الحلوين و تشوفيهم افضل ناس في الدنيا و تفرحي بيهم. 
معلش دائما متاخرة..ظروف اللشغل بقي ..
خالص ودي

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="1 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="blue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,10,darkred" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> اختي الغاليه 
> ام البنات
> الحقيه وبجد انتي وعن جداره 
> مش بس تستحقين لقب عضو مميز
>  انت انسانه مميزه وتستاهلي 
> كل الخير لانك وف وقت بسيط جدااا 
> حوزتي على قلوب احبتك كتير
>  وانا اولهم بجد يا اختي الغاليه 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اختى فى الله عزة نفس الله يبارك فى عمرك يارب 
تسلمى لى على كلماتك الجميله ويارب اكون استحقها بحق 
لا اجد كلمات الشكر تكفينى للتعبير عن مدى امتننانى وشكرى لكِ 
والله يبارك فيكِ 
كل تمنياتى الطيبه لكِ بالخير والصحه والستر 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> الرقيقة أم البنات
> ألف مبروك على وسام التميز
> فخر لوسام التميز أن يقرن بأسمك الكريم
> بارك الله فيك
> وإن شاء الله مزيد من التقدم والتميز 
> مع شكرى وتقديري


السلام عليكم
اختى فى الله الغاليه قلب مصر 
الله يبارك فى عمرك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
لكِ منى ارق المنى واجمل التحيه
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> اختي و استاذتي الحبيبة / ام البنات
> اولا : الف مليون مبروك لحصولك علي لقب العضو المميز الذي تستحقينه دائما عن جدارة. و يا رب دائما للامام و للافضل. المهم اني في كل مناسبة لازم ادعيلك ان ربنا يبارك في بناتك الحلوين و تشوفيهم افضل ناس في الدنيا و تفرحي بيهم. 
> معلش دائما متاخرة..ظروف اللشغل بقي ..
> خالص ودي


السلام عليكم
حبيبتى ام الشهيد 
الله يبارك فى عمرك 
اشكرك جدا جدا على تهنئتك الجميله 
ويارب استجب لى ولكِ فمااجمل الدعاء عن ظهر غيب 
أسأل الله لكِ بالصحه والسعاده والستر من الله 
فى امان الله وحفظه القاكِ دائماٍ

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف مبروك اختي العزيزة ام البنات 
تقدير مستحق لاخت كريمة افادت المنتدى بآرائها الجميلة الراقية والمستنيرة 
معلش متأخرة بس الظروف بقى

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*ألف مبروك وسام التميز الذي تشرف بكي  أختنا الفاضلة أم البنات

من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله 

*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ....


الوالدة الحبيبة ...أم البنات...

عن جد محرجة منك جداً جداً ع التأخير ومالاقية كلام أقوله ..
بس عن جد أعتذر عن هذا الخلل الفني غير المقصود بتاتاً حضرتك عارفة الزهايمر بقى  ::$: ...

ماحأقولك إنك أضفتِ للقب لأن ده شيء مفروغ منه أكيد ...
حقيقي أم البنات أنا سعيدة جداً بشخصية مثل حضرتك وكلامك المشجع وقلبك الرائع...
ربي يسعد لك أيامك يارب ...
وبأعتذر جداً جداً على التأخير ده .. :Girl (26): ...
خالص حبي وإحترامي وإعتذاري حبيبة قلبي ...

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الف مبروك اختي العزيزة ام البنات 
> تقدير مستحق لاخت كريمة افادت المنتدى بآرائها الجميلة الراقية والمستنيرة 
> معلش متأخرة بس الظروف بقى


السلام عليكم
اختى الغاليه اوشا
الله يبارك فى عمرك 
اشكرك جداً على تواجدك 
ولايهمك اختى فى الله ربنا معاكى دائما ان شاء الله
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> *ألف مبروك وسام التميز الذي تشرف بكي  أختنا الفاضلة أم البنات
> 
> من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله 
> 
> *


السلام عليكم
الاخ الفاضل سيف الدين الله يبارك فيك 
اشكرك على تهنئتك الطيبه 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم ....
> 
> 
> الوالدة الحبيبة ...أم البنات...
> 
> عن جد محرجة منك جداً جداً ع التأخير ومالاقية كلام أقوله ..
> بس عن جد أعتذر عن هذا الخلل الفني غير المقصود بتاتاً حضرتك عارفة الزهايمر بقى ...
> 
> ماحأقولك إنك أضفتِ للقب لأن ده شيء مفروغ منه أكيد ...
> ...


السلام عليكم
الابنه الجميله زهراااء
وانا بقى عن جد الجد انتى وحشانى جداً ووحشتنى مشاركاتك ومواضيعك الجميله
ولايهمك حبيبتى التأخر دا له اعتذار مقبول خاصه مع الاشراف كان الله فى العون بالاضافه للمذاكره
لكى منى كل الحب والتقدير
بارك الله فيكى
والى لقاء

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية أم البنات 
تأخرت كثيرا علي تهنئتك أرجو تقبل اعتذاري ....
الف الف مبروك التميّز تستحقّين الوسام وعن جدارة ....
تمنياتي القلبية لكِ بمزيد من التوفيق والنجاح الدائم بإذن الله ....
خالص ودي وتقديري .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## om elbanat

> *الغالية أم البنات 
> تأخرت كثيرا علي تهنئتك أرجو تقبل اعتذاري ....
> الف الف مبروك التميّز تستحقّين الوسام وعن جدارة ....
> تمنياتي القلبية لكِ بمزيد من التوفيق والنجاح الدائم بإذن الله ....
> خالص ودي وتقديري .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


السلام عليكم
اختى الغاليه ليله عشق 
الله يبارك فى عمرك 
اشكرك جداً على تهنئتك الطيبه 
اعتذارك بالتأكيد مقبول كان الله فى عونك 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الصادقه لكِ بالصحه والستر والسعاده
الى لقاء

----------


## حسام عمر

*اختي الفاضله ام البنات* 

*الف الف مبروك على التميز انه يرمز بكي*

*وأتمنى لكي التوفيق الدائم*

----------


## فراس الغامدي

*بكل الحب والتقدير واسمااااء ايااااات التبريك مبرووك لي ام البنااااات مبرووووك  مبرووك والف الف مبروووك  تحية معطرة بي الورووود ملئية بي الاشواااق ورائحة الزهوووور تحية الى مالكة القلوووب ومعشوووقة الملاااااين    
* ام البنـــــــــــــــــااااااااات *

ام البنااات متل النباااات          قلبهاااا   حب ومليااان حناااان 
دمهااااا سكرة يانااااس           وكلمتهااا اغلى من اي المااااس 
ام البناااات ياام البنااات          انتي اكيد  بشر زي الملااااك 


انا بجد سعيد اني متواااجد معاااااكم واتعرف على شخصيااات بتزيد الانسان فخر بمعرفتهااا واتمنى اني اتعرف على الجميع واكون واااحد منكم تربطنا الاخوة والصداااقة  والمحبة في الله 

قبل مانقول الختااام بنجديد التبريك لي ام البناااات وعقبااال الفوز بي رضى الوااااحد القاااهر 


وفي الختااام الختااام عاوز اقول كلام يعجز عن وصفة السااان  القلب يعشق والعين تدمع  ولي ام البنات ارق وخاااالص الاحتراااام  


مبروووووووووووووووووووووك 















الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 















مليون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
















ملياااااار مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 















ام البنااااااااااات احنا كدا فلسنااااااااااااا على الاااااااخر 














فاضل عندي  مبرووووك وااااحد  هديكي مبروووووووك بس بشرط       
















عاوز منك كلمة الله يبااااارك فيك    


وفي اماااان الله وتقبلو تحياتي واشواقي لكم جميعا

 نرسم الافراح بي الابتسااامات ونعبر عن الوداااع بي الدموووووع والاحزاااان 

تقبلي تحياتي
 اخوكي فراس الغامدي*

----------


## om elbanat

> *اختي الفاضله ام البنات* 
> 
> *الف الف مبروك على التميز انه يرمز بكي*
> 
> *وأتمنى لكي التوفيق الدائم*


السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل الزملكاوى استاذ حسام اشكرك على تهنئتك 
تمنياتى لكل الزملكاويه بالخير والسعاده

----------


## om elbanat

> *بكل الحب والتقدير واسمااااء ايااااات التبريك مبرووك لي ام البنااااات مبرووووك  مبرووك والف الف مبروووك  تحية معطرة بي الورووود ملئية بي الاشواااق ورائحة الزهوووور تحية الى مالكة القلوووب ومعشوووقة الملاااااين    
> * ام البنـــــــــــــــــااااااااات *
> 
> ام البنااات متل النباااات          قلبهاااا   حب ومليااان حناااان 
> دمهااااا سكرة يانااااس           وكلمتهااا اغلى من اي المااااس 
> ام البناااات ياام البنااات          انتي اكيد  بشر زي الملااااك 
> 
> 
> انا بجد سعيد اني متواااجد معاااااكم واتعرف على شخصيااات بتزيد الانسان فخر بمعرفتهااا واتمنى اني اتعرف على الجميع واكون واااحد منكم تربطنا الاخوة والصداااقة  والمحبة في الله 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل استاذ فراس 
اشكرك جدا جدا على تهنئتك الطيبه وان شاء الله نيجى نهنى يوما ما وهنا فى هذه القاعه 
لااجد من كلمات الشكر للرد على هذه الاحتفاليه الكريمه منكم 
بارك الله فيك 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_تحياتى الى أم البنات والف الف الف الف الف مبروك تستحقين ذلك

كلماتك تبهج ومشاعرك طيبه فأنت صاحبه قلب جميل ومشاعرك

لاتأذى أحدا وحروفك تحمل الحنان بداخلها تقبلى منى التهنئه

أختك جاسره مصريه_

----------


## om elbanat

> _تحياتى الى أم البنات والف الف الف الف الف مبروك تستحقين ذلك
> 
> كلماتك تبهج ومشاعرك طيبه فأنت صاحبه قلب جميل ومشاعرك
> 
> لاتأذى أحدا وحروفك تحمل الحنان بداخلها تقبلى منى التهنئه
> 
> أختك جاسره مصريه_


السلام عليكم
الغاليه جاسره اشكرك جدا على تهنئتك الرقيقه مثلك 
واشكرك على اثنائك على ويارب اكون على قدر هذا الثناء واستحقه بحق 
تقبلى منى كل التحيه والامنيات الطيبه 
والى لقاء

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اختنا الفاضلة ام البنات*

*الف الف الف مبروك*

*اعذري تاخري في التهنئة*

*لانقطاع النت عندي لشهر و نصف*

* تشرف اللقب بك*

*في امان الله*

----------


## رورو قمر

ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف

مليوون مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
تستاهلي كل خير يا الغالية

----------


## pussycat

_الأخت الغاليه / أم البنات

ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك

بجد أنتى حد حلو أوى ويستاهل أكثر من اللقب

ويمكن مكنش لى نصيب بالتعارف عليكى بس 

بس أول لما بشوف أسمك فى أى موضوع

باشعر بطيبه وحنيه غامره المكان

وبالرغم من أنك مش كبيره بس باشعر أنك أم لينا كلنا

بجد المفروض أن أحنا نهنى نفسنا أننا فى مكان متواجد فيه شخص مثلك

وفقك الله دائما وحفظك من كل شر

والى الأمام دائما ............... فى رعايه الله


بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــى_

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حيّ الصحابَ و داعِب الإكليلا=و انثر ورود الود و اسقِ سبيلا
أم البنات تميزت بوسامها=شَرُف الوسام بها و بات دليلا
في نبل سيدة لها في المنتدى=ما يستحق السبقَ و التبجيلا[/poem]

اعتذاران : 
أولهما  إن خانني التعبير و قصرت  الكلمات في تهنئتك أمّ البنات
و ثانيها إن خانني الوقت و حضرت في الوقت الضائع

تهانئي
محمد عبده

----------


## om elbanat

> *اختنا الفاضلة ام البنات*
> 
> *الف الف الف مبروك*
> 
> *اعذري تاخري في التهنئة*
> 
> *لانقطاع النت عندي لشهر و نصف*
> 
> * تشرف اللقب بك*
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى فى الله الاستاذ الفاضل ابن طيبه 
الله يبارك فى حضرتك
واشكرك جدا يافندم على تهنئتك 
نلقاك دائماً على خير

----------


## om elbanat

> ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
> ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
> ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
> ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
> ألـ1000ـف 
> ألـ1000ـف 
> ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
> ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
> ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف ألـ1000ـف 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الجميله رورو قمر
الله يبارك فيكى ياقمر 
اشكرك جدا جدا على تهنئتك 
ربنا يكرمك على دعوتك الطيبه 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> _الأخت الغاليه / أم البنات
> 
> ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك
> 
> بجد أنتى حد حلو أوى ويستاهل أكثر من اللقب
> 
> ويمكن مكنش لى نصيب بالتعارف عليكى بس 
> 
> بس أول لما بشوف أسمك فى أى موضوع
> ...


السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فى عمرك يارب
اشكرك من كل قلبى على كلماتك الجميله الرقيقه تلك 
والله لقد ادمعت عينانى وانا اقرأها دا كثير على قوى 
انا اللى بهنى نفسى انى متواجده مع ناس مثلكم 
على درجه راقيه جدا من الاخلاق والذوق 
ومرحبا بيكى ابنتى فى اى وقت 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه لك
 بالصحه والسعاده والستر من الله

----------


## om elbanat

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حيّ الصحابَ و داعِب الإكليلا=و انثر ورود الود و اسقِ سبيلا
> أم البنات تميزت بوسامها=شَرُف الوسام بها و بات دليلا
> في نبل سيدة لها في المنتدى=ما يستحق السبقَ و التبجيلا[/poem]
> 
> اعتذاران : 
> أولهما  إن خانني التعبير و قصرت  الكلمات في تهنئتك أمّ البنات
> و ثانيها إن خانني الوقت و حضرت في الوقت الضائع
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل استاذ اسوانى 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تهنئتك 
وان كان لقبول الاعتذار فيكفينى كلماتك التى نثرتها فى تهنئك 
كان الله فى العون
تقبل تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## العسل المر

الف مبروك - وعقبال ما نبارك لفرحة بناتك يا ام البنات 

تقبلى مرور العسل المر

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الاخ الفاضل العسل المر 
بارك الله فى عمرك
 والف شكر على تهنئتك الطيبه 
تقبل تمنياتى الطيبه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تحية عطرة وتقدير وافر للميزة أم البنات على تواجدها الطيب ...
هناك أناس يصنعون فرقاً أينما وُجدوا وأنت منهم أختي الفاضلة ...
 :f2: 
دمت بخير

----------


## om elbanat

> تحية عطرة وتقدير وافر للميزة أم البنات على تواجدها الطيب ...
> هناك أناس يصنعون فرقاً أينما وُجدوا وأنت منهم أختي الفاضلة ...
> 
> دمت بخير


السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخى الفاضل على تهنئتك 
واشكرك على طيب كلماتك 
بارك الله فيك 
دمت بخير

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



ألف مليووووووون مبروووووووك أم البنــــــات

ومهما تأخرت فالواجب واجب ويشرفنى ويسعدنى أن اهنئك فأنت أخت تستاهلين كل خير 

ومن تكريم لتكريم الى أن يوعدك الله بالتكريم الأعلى ألا وهو دخول الجنة ان شاء الله تعالى 

بارك الله فيك وفى بناتك يا أم البنـــــــــــــ***ــــــــــــــات

أسألكم الدعاء



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## om elbanat

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مليووووووون مبروووووووك أم البنــــــات
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
الله يبارك فى حضرتك اخى الاستاذ اشرف المجاهد 
وياله من اعظم تكريم ان يمن الله على بالجنه
اسأل الله لى ولكِ ولامه محمد جنه الفردوس الاعلى

تمنياتى للجميع بالصحه والسعاده والستر من الله

----------

